# Perfect holes w/o drill press



## lanemier (Jan 11, 2012)

The one tool I need to splurge on to complete my shop is a drill press. In the meantime, I need to drill a 3/8" wide bit through an 11/16 thick stock that is 5/4 wide. It has to be straight and true. Anybody know of any tricks or jigs to accomplish this with a hand drill?:fie:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

lanemier said:


> The one tool I need to splurge on to complete my shop is a drill press. In the meantime, I need to drill a 3/8" wide bit through an 11/16 thick stock that is 5/4 wide. It has to be straight and true. Anybody know of any tricks or jigs to accomplish this with a hand drill?:fie:


I would go with a plunge router. Add blocks or something to either side of the workpiece to give enough router support and an extra block or two to register the router against. Even if the router won't plunge all the way through, you should get a deep enough hole to be able to finish with a hand drill.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

You can make a corner block (like a piece of angle) to plumb the drill bit while drilling.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/Wolfcraft-4525404-Attachment-4-Inch-8-Inch/dp/B000JCIMEA


----------

